# Problem when polishing



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey all.

Just got to the end of polishing a friends car and all was going perfectly. Got to the front bumper and actually decided to just use lime prime on a white hex logic pad as I didn't have any way of measuring the paint on the plastic bumper. The pad started to go black pretty much instantly and the car paint work is two slightly different shades of silver. It's really clear in person and on the picture below you can see the change right at the front of the bumper just above the grille. When I continue on the darker areas it actually clears up to the shade of the rest of the car.

Owner said he doesn't know if it's had any work on the bumper as it's an old car and I am wondering if it's some old tcut or something like that as it come off with a very light polish. Anyone got any ideas what it could be?

Thanks.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks like it's had a touch up in the past with no lacquer applied after, that's why there's paint transfer on the pad.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

In my eyes it looks like 2 different colours.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I think Paul's point is that it has come up black on the pad, not silver...


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Might of had paint but the early XK8's were known for having slightly off shade front bumpers several I've seen have and my own did have,that had never been painted.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd guess the bumper was filthy still when you started polishing it. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Is if from just one lower corner of the bumper or both sides?

It could be some sort of over spray from something like Dinitrol being applied underneath - wouldn't worry too much as the car is silver not black.

cheers

Chris


----------

